# Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel



## Gädda fiskare (1. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin,

da mein Rheuma mich in letzter Zeit immer heftiger plagt, wird es mir zu anstrengend, mein Festrumpfboot auf den Dachträger zu buckeln. Ein Trailer kommt nicht in Frage, da ich damit auf der Autobahn zu viel Zeit verlieren würde. 
Nun will ich mir ein Schlauchboot mit Luftkiel der Kategorie C in einer Länge von gut 3m kaufen und meinen neuwertigen Langschaftmotor natürlich weiter verwenden. Der Haken ist nur, dass alle mir bekannten Schlauchboote mit Kurzschaftern laufen. Ist Euch ein Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel bekannt? Oder ist es möglich den Spiegel einfach um 13 cm zu erhöhen, ohne dass er durch die veränderten Krafteinleitungsverhältnisse aus dem Schlauchboot reißt?|kopfkrat 

Matze


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*

Hallo Matze,
soweit ich weiss, hat Suzuki ein Boot mit 4,.. Meter, das mit Langschaft gefahren wird. Ob es da auch kleinere gibt, weiss ich nicht. 
Den Spiegel nach oben zu verlängern hab ich auch schon mal gelesen, aber 13cm ist halt ziemlich viel. Würde ich von abraten.
Es gibt auch Umbausätze von Lang- in Kurzschaft, aber was die Kosten#c 
Frag doch mal hier nach, die wissen da sicherlich mehr.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Gädda fiskare (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*

Hallo FH,

von Bombard gibt es auch ein Riesenboot für Langschafter, aber das Boot sollte maximal zwischen 40 und 50 kg schwer sein, da sieht es wohl schlecht aus.
Gerade habe ich mir ein altes 3,8m Quicksilver von einem Angelkollegen angesehen. Es ist bis 25 PS motorisierbar und hat einen echt soliden Spiegel, da hätte ich keine Bedenken den für meinen 8 PS-Quirl zu erhöhen. Aber mir schwebt im Augenblick ein QS 340 GAD vor, was bis 15 PS motorisierbar ist. Um da mal ein Auge voll zu nehmen habe ich einen Händler in der Nähe von Braunschweig angerufen und gefragt, ob er eines aufgebaut stehen hat. Hatte er nicht, aber im Regal liegen einige. Als ich freundlich fragte, ob es denn möglich sei, das Boot aufzubauen, sagte er, dass ich die Sache vergessen könnte und legte auf. Hier in der Nähe gibt es noch einen Händler, den ich gar nicht erst angerufen habe, weil ich da eine ähnliche Antwort erwarte...
Gibt es denn in Niedersachsen noch Händler, die sich herablasssen und sich etwas Mühe geben, ein gut 1000 Euro teures Schlauchboot an einen Möchtegernbootsfahrer zu verkaufen?
Von Umbauten von Lang- auf Kurzschaft habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber das rechnet sich wohl nur, wenn man Boot und Schaft zerschrotet hat und den Rest für das nächste Boot rüberretten will.

#h Matze


----------



## Gädda fiskare (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*

Ich habe von meinem Angelkollegen noch einen Katalog von AWN mitbekommen, den ich jetzt studiert habe. AWN sagt mir bis jetzt gar nichts, aber das AWN 360 mit einer Breite von 1,75m und einer Schlauchdicke von 46 cm bei einem Gewicht von 46 kg incl. Aluboden sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz symphatisch aus. Allerdings finden sich weder im Katalog noch auf der web-Seite von AWN wirklich aussagekräftige Informationen. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit AWN? Vielleicht ist es ja ein günstiger Lizenz-Nachbau aus Fernost auf den man sich verlassen kann? Oder nur Billigplunder über den man sich ärgert bzw. lebensgefährliche Erfahrungen macht?

#h Matze


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*

Hallo Matze,
mit der Schlauchbootgröße die Du haben willst, sieht es mit einem Langschafter sicherlich schlecht aus. Die Schaftlänge hängt ja mit der Spiegellänge zusammen, un diese wiederum mit dem Schlauchdurchmesser. Und warum sollte man ein 3m Schlauchi mit einem Schlauchdurchmesser von über 50cm bauen, das macht keinen Sinn. 
Den Spiegel zu verlängern würde ich wie schon erwähnt abraten; nicht wegen dem Spiegel,(die sind schon stabil genug) sondern wegen dem Bereich, an dem der Spiegel mit dem Boot verklebt ist. Durch den 13cm längeren Spiegel, hast du ganz andere Hebelkräfte, und ob das Boot dafür gebaut ist?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Katze_01 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*



			
				Gädda fiskare schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von meinem Angelkollegen noch einen Katalog von AWN mitbekommen, den ich jetzt studiert habe. AWN sagt mir bis jetzt gar nichts, aber das AWN 360 mit einer Breite von 1,75m und einer Schlauchdicke von 46 cm bei einem Gewicht von 46 kg incl. Aluboden sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz symphatisch aus. Allerdings finden sich weder im Katalog noch auf der web-Seite von AWN wirklich aussagekräftige Informationen. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit AWN? Vielleicht ist es ja ein günstiger Lizenz-Nachbau aus Fernost auf den man sich verlassen kann? Oder nur Billigplunder über den man sich ärgert bzw. lebensgefährliche Erfahrungen macht?
> 
> #h Matze


Moin
Ich hab einen kleinen Tender von AWN, so als Bellyersatz oder um auf Heringe zu gehen.
Die Qualität ist super von AWN und es handelt sich nicht um Fernostschrott!
Vergleichbar ist es mit der Quicksilver Qualität in Verabrbeitung und Ausstattung.
Ich mag das Teil und vertraue dem Schlauchi!


----------



## Gädda fiskare (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*

Hallo FH,

Deine Ausführungen zu Spiegelhöhe, Schlauchdicke und Schaftlänge sind mir schon klar, aber als Nichtschlauchbootspezialist habe ich gehofft, dass es Boote mit einem stark ausgeprägtem V-Kiel gibt, an die dann doch ein Langschafter passt. Das AWN 360 z.B. hat relativ dicke Schläuche und einen V-Kiel. Der Spiegel ist im Bereich der Motoraufnahme ausgeschnitten, wenn man dieses "Loch" zumacht und etwas erhöht, könnte ich schon auf die erforderliche Spiegellänge kommen und die seitliche Aufnahme an den Schläuchen würde auch fast auf der ganzen Höhe tragen.
Leider ist es ja sehr schwierig, ein aufgebautes Boot zu sehen, um die Stabilität der Aufnahmen abzuschätzen, aber dem Boot, was ich gestern gesehen habe würde ich eine Spiegelerhöhung, jedenfalls für meinen relativ schwachen und leichten Motor, ohne weiteres zutrauen.  

|wavey: Matze


----------



## Gädda fiskare (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*

Moin Katze,

das hört sich ja gut an. Welchen Tender hast Du denn? Wie lange braucht man für den Auf- und Abbau? Hat man bei denen auch die Möglichkeit, irgendwo im Umkreis von ca. 200 km um Braunschweig mal ein Boot anzuschauen, die Hotline ist leider dauerbesetzt.

|wavey: Matze


----------



## angie2000 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Langschaft-Spiegel*

Hallo Matze 
sind von Bombard Booten begeistert sind nicht billig aber Super auch in kleiner,.
Gruss und Petri Angie


----------

